# How come i always have to buy new Ockeghem album by different ensemble



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Again and again and again, repeat , repeat, repeat, i kept buying from this classical composer my question is why, there something to the music, that strought my brains cells.

Yet he seem so simple, but if you listen further on, you'll notice, pure simplicity can be quite inspired and driven hmm?

Than something that seem so simple, after you peel the fruits again and again you find a familiar confortable ground,Some pretend his music complex other do not, like Beauty Farm , but the his more to Ockeghem than simple astral harmonies or circular melody...thus said

What your analysis on this gentelman ,what his your tedious , enligten verdict on this great flemiish master?

On another level can i become king of the flemishs, i mean a flemish is born flemish in the soul, he like flemish music, i would be the king whiteout a crown, full of love compassion altruism,nobility(jeez why not).Im megalomaniac but i guess i would be a good king for this kingdom and enforce music program in school ockeghem obligatory immersion and ect..

:lol:

But let's remain serieous for a moment, i wanna know your two cents on the affored mention composer since, i lisen to more and more o f his music.

:tiphat: Vive la flandre, hail Flanders


----------



## Arent (Mar 27, 2017)

I believe this is new tech being developed by the Russians - once they have beta tested the Ockeghem brain virus, they will move on to Justin Bieber, and when all of us are so occupied, Putin will make his move.


----------

